# Tim Burton!



## Windette (Jun 29, 2009)

I went to see his exhibition in Melbourne yesterday. His comedic drawings are so funny; he has an awesome sense of humour that he can express really well visually.There's so much imagination in his work - really inspiring.

(sorry if this is in the wrong forum, you can move it (even tough you already have the permission))

Some of my favourites at the exhibition, for your enjoyment:


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

i love the first one! thank you for sharing


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

*runs wild throughout the thread* Woohoo!

Sorry, it's hard to rein in the excitement when it comes to Tim Burton. :happy: Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Eyes Open (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh man, absolutely love Tim Burton. You don't see artists like him much. His stuff is so unique and quirky...love it.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I like his interior designs the most :tongue:I'd like to have a house by him


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!




...'Scuse me. Ahem. Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

These are fantastic, thank you! I wanted to see the exibition here in NYC but I never got to go.. so seeing these are certainly a treat. roud:


----------



## Andvari (Jul 29, 2010)

I Flew from Perth on a trip to Melbourne/Sydney/Canberra...

I Also Went To See Tim Burton. o.o


----------



## Conscience (Mar 9, 2010)

Tim Burton is a wonderful artist. With giddyingly and pleasingly creepy art and films, Tim Burton is unique and makes the best, sadistic art. It's just so fantastically eerie, like Halloweentown-- It makes Halloween like a real holiday... Festivities including Exhilirating, and grinning pieces of horror.
I can't believe only 8 people (Including me) replied to the thread so far!~


----------

